# Supercharged 1.6l diesel?



## Bowcaster (Dec 8, 2009)

We are rebuilding a mk1 jetta diesel and I'm just wondering if anyone had tried supercharging one of these. I'd imagine it wouldn't be too much hassle with a turbo injector pump. I know there's plenty of room under the hood for just about anything. G60? or just something off of a grand am 3.8?
Let me know if I'm way off track here. I'm just curious.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Supercharged 1.6l diesel? (Bowcaster)*

guess i wont recommend putting the TB ahead of the SC


----------



## Bowcaster (Dec 8, 2009)

I should mention that this thing isn't the turbo. Just cranken out that whoppen 50 hp


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Bowcaster)*

On an already power starved motor you're better off using a turbo, not to mention the short rev band of the diesels would mean you would need some serious gear reduction or a small pulley on the charger. The smaller the pulley the more belt wrap you need or you get slippage. Detroit Diesel used to use superchargers on their two stroke diesels but all the modern diesels use turbos for the reason that you don't need to rev them out to make power. Hell the Cummins C8.3 redlines at 2400rpms, much short of the revs needed to make enough boost out of a supercharger.


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

There was a guy on vwdiesel.net that was building a g60 powered diesel. The main problem with putting a charger on a diesel is that the diesel works different than a gas engine. at idle you would have to vent some of the air coming from the charger, in order not to build boost. Obviously a standard bov will not work as diesels do not use a throttle body and there would not be diference in air pressure in order to open the bov.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (Bowcaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bowcaster* »_I should mention that this thing isn't the turbo. Just cranken out that whoppen 50 hp 

g60 diesel.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4678625


----------



## Bowcaster (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks guys! Ive almost got the stock 1.6 back in the jetta now.


----------

